# '38? Twin flex



## Beads (Mar 26, 2020)

Photo of 1950s Balloon Tire Bicycle w/ Streamlined Design  | eBay
					

Neat 4" x 6" photograph of Walter's Bicycle in front of his house. Don't know the model of the bike but I'd bet it's a good one.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## kreika (Mar 26, 2020)

Seat high bars low. Super comfy!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 26, 2020)

twinlight twinflex  cool!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2020)

Did you get it Marty?  Nice buy!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2020)

Freekin' saddlebags blocking the view!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh man, where is that bike today?  Its not a death bike, is it?


----------



## Beads (Mar 27, 2020)

bikewhorder said:


> Oh man, where is that bike today?  Its not a death bike, is it?



Not a death bike. It's missing the spring on the rear under the seat.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2020)

Interesting, sweet heart sprocket on Twin Flex.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> Interesting, sweet heart sprocket on Twin Flex.



The “Death Bike” along with some other ‘38s I’ve seen have the ring and it is shown in the catalog as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 1, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The “Death Bike” along with some other ‘38s I’ve seen have the ring and it is shown in the catalog as well. V/r Shawn





I said it was interesting, I didn't say I didn't know about it.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Apr 1, 2020)

I have to say thanks to Shawn for pointing out that the sweet heart chain ring was available on twin flex! Sounds like I could have been the only one on here that didn’t know that! Thanks again Shawn for  your input on a very cool bike!  Everybody stay safe!   Mike


----------

